# Converting a superduty from electronic 4x4 to manual 4x4?????



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Does anyone know if you can convert a electronic (dash switch) 4x4 superduty to a manual (floor shift) 4x4. Because I found a killer deal on a electronic 4x4 F-250, But 4x4 and electronic don't go together when you add snow. So anybody know?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

You must change the whole t-case. There is no provision for manual shift rails on the ESOF t-case.
I have ESOF on my 00 F350 and it has 170k and has plowed since it was new with absolutely no issues. I agree I would much rather have manual shift, but this setup has proved to be very durable. I did switch to Warn Premium hubs.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It should be just a matter of keeping the pivot points lubed if exposed. Unplug the wires from the shift module and put dielectric grease on the contacts and in the plug.Change the transfer case fluid every season.
Once the truck gets older replace the shift module and keep the old one for a spare. The old style lever is nice but a good deal is a good deal ! Consider replacing the hubs with manuals, vacuum leaks happen a lot with the stock ones I hear.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Argh. Well Looks like I will keep looking then. Got to have the floor shift.


----------

